# vpnc and dead peer detection

## Princess Nell

I was plagued by the same problem as giacomoc here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-668432-highlight-vpnc+dead+peer.html,

```

Oct 30 00:31:35 tsohlacol vpnc[32536]: connection terminated by dead peer detection

```

Found a good few references on the Ubuntu forums and implemented a workaround by disabling dead peer detection. So far so good. But what I'd really like to know is whether vpnc is being overzealous, or whether I'm looking at some problems at firewall or ISP level. With the workaround in place, the vpn connection now stays up hours on end, so what makes vpnc think the vpn server is "dead"?

----------

